# Awesome carving



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know if any of you are familiar with an artist named Bob Ironside who is noted for his carvings, especially on guitars. A year ago my friend had this chunk of wood that somebody had started out to make a guitar out of. It was a neck thru design and basically just the neck had been finished. The rest was still in the rough. He took it several months ago and commissioned Mr Ironside to do his thing with it. Well he certainly did do his thing this rough piece of wood has changed. I was in to visit my friend last week and had the opportunity to play it. Not since I last played a Ricky 12 did I ever gas so much for a 12 string electric. This thing plays like a dream. 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Here is a link to some of his other stuff, you have to log in to myspace to check it out then click on the strat body, which is on display at Ed's music in Peterborough.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes indeed, that is some awesome carving. Looks like it should be hanging in an old church full of ornate carvings.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow! That looks very "Tommy Chong approved". Obviously a talented carver but I don't think I'd be comfortable playing it if I weren't a chronic potsmoker - it would just seem fake otherwise. :tongue: 

Wow, it's been a long time since I was in Ed's Music. I remember playing a cool old Ibanez Flying V there in the 80's. Should've bought it!

Jim


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow...some one's got an over stimulated imagination. That's incredible!


----------



## Blewbyou (Jan 17, 2007)

I can appreciate the workmanship and caving but in my opinion I dont think it belongs on a guitar. Just not my taste. Is that the same guy that carves the guitars that hang in Ed's music in Peterborough?
Blewbyou


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, and from some pics I've seen he is doing one for Dot on Shaft, a double necker with a Jimmy Page theme...


----------

